
Apple bans Facebook’s Research app that paid users for data - LogicRiver
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/30/apple-bans-facebook-vpn/
======
zimpenfish
Headline is accurate but misses the "revoked their Enterprise Certificate"
which almost certainly affects other internal Facebook apps and testing.

